# Think Like a Man - Blu-ray Review



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9194[/img]*Title: Think Like a Man
Starring: Chris Brown, Gabrielle Union, Kevin Hart, Michael Ealy, Jerry Ferrara, Meagan Good, Regina Hall, Terrence Jenkins, Romany Malco, Taraji P. Henson, Gary Owen
Directed by: Tim Story
Written by: Keith Merryman, David A. Newman, Steve Harvey
Studio: Screen Gems
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 122 min
Blu-ray Release Date: August 29 2012

Movie :3.5stars:
Video :4stars:
Audio :4stars:
Extras :2stars:
HTS Overall Score: *74


*Movie:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9199[/img]Love, relationships, and happiness are complicated, mysterious, frustrating and integral dynamic facets to human existence. Comedian Steve Harvey thinks he knows a little about these bewildering matters and has put his opinions to print in his book titled “Act Like A Lady Think Like A Man: What Men Really Think About Love, Relationships, Intimacy and Commitment”, which is the source material for the movie. Harvey’s intent in writing the self-help book targeted towards women is to ultimately guide them onto the path of love. Through a rather creepy and anime styled opening cartoon Kevin Hart narrates Harvey’s belief that back in “traditional” days the goal of men and boys was to get married because it meant having relations without your partner’s overbearing father chasing you with a pitchfork. Those trying days are long gone and nowadays men don’t have to work as hard to get what they want, having their it easier to fulfill their needs and desires by merely flipping open their laptop and tapping the track pad a few times, which puts them in the driver’s seat. This reversal has resulted in women dealing with men who Harvey has narrowed down to four types: the “mama’s boy”, the “dreamer”, the “player”, and the “non-committer”. These modern men are eventually paired with women who have all read Harvey’s bestselling book and are looking for a stable everlasting future and Harvey advises that they take the reins and guide the relationship to success. Harvey’s advice is cleverly interwoven into the movie and in turn plugging his book through a series of television appearances that the women watch. It skirts on shameless promotion, but doesn’t intrude into the overall storyline and the advice that Harvey does give is all relevant to the plot. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9196[/img]The cast is lengthy with a handful of superfluous characters and those who take center stage are a mix of A, B, and C list characters, which being unfamiliar with most of them makes it’s initially difficult to keep track of who is who and who is with who. To make things easier and more enjoyable to watch the four women who read the book; Candace (Hall), May (Good), Kristen (Union), and Lauren (Henson) are eventually matched with a man who falls within one of Harvey’s mentioned categories. Jeremy (Ferrara), Dominic (Ealy), Zeke (Malco), and Michael (Terrence) are the fellas in question who happen to all be best friends. 

Kevin Hart plays Cedric who is best friends with the four primary men narrates the movie and promptly and clearly states that one of their own has betrayed the brotherhood by letting women in on valued secrets best kept silent. His comments aside from being funny add a little more insight into the workings of a man’s personality and perspective. Hart also provides for a lot of the verbal comedic lines when he interacts with the guys when they play in their regular basketball game and other times the guys meet.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9198[/img]It takes *Think Like a Man* a while to develop and establish the foster of characters to the point where you aren’t confused about the assigned roles. Once you know which man falls under which category and which women is going to be paired with him it’s much easier to take an interest in the relationships forming and the overall movie. At a long running time of 122 minutes for a romantic comedy the turning point in *Think Like a Man* happens well beyond the midpoint. During a conversation the guys have it comes up that the women they are involved with have all at one point asked them the same introductory questions. It can’t just be a coincidence that these questions are arising during the courting period. Bennett (Owen), another friend in the group mentions he saw something on Oprah where Steve Harvey was promoting a book he wrote for women about men. Quickly tracking down the book and flipping through it the guys, like it or not see that they fall under certain chapters in the book from which the women are taking suggestions to steer the relationship in their favour. Now armed with the playbook the women have been using the men decide to pretend to the give the women what they want to get what they want. 

*
Rated:*

PG-13 for sexual content, some crude humor, and brief drug use.

*
Audio :4stars:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9200[/img]Being a romantic comedy dialogue is the focus and in all situations it sounds crisp and clear. The music, score and dialogue are never jousting for position, but exist together harmoniously offering up a pretty basic sound experience. The soundtrack is frontend heavy with almost no directional effects, but there are times when the sound bounces around; for example in the huge basketball court the guys play on or subtlety in the restaurants and pubs the characters patronize. Environmental sounds range from very evident to quiet, but effective. The soundtrack in *Think Like a Man* isn’t something to marvel at, but nor is it forgettable and actually a pleasure to listen to. 





*
Video :4stars:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9210[/img]Unlike some recent comedies I have seen, *Think Like a Man* doesn’t suffer from overbearing deep black levels that wash out images reducing the quality of the overall picture. Facial detail is very high and the textures in the tailored and pressed clothing the characters wear with authority stand out. There’s a nice even color balance even though nothing really pops. The picture constantly looks refined with indoor sequences being adequately bright and outdoor sequences also looking sweet, never suffering from graininess. From start to finish the clarity in *Think Like a Man* is superb and refreshing in that there really are no faults.



*Extras :2stars:*

Deleted Scenes
Gag Reel
Men vs. Women
He Said, She Said
Comedy Behind the Scenes
Previews


*Overall:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9195[/img]After a disjointed and vexing beginning *Think Like a Man* soon melds into a coherent and pretty funny romantic comedy. It uses a combination of vignettes and micro movies within an overall enjoyable movie to tell four entertaining stories of men and women trying to form a relationship. The entire cast is likeable and everyone looks fine; they dress well and present themselves properly and the acting is great. I honestly was expecting very little, but ended up being surprised by the overall smooth look and feel. 

The periodic direct references from Harvey’s book are definitely noticeable and although he appears in the movie via a television screen numerous times the movie doesn’t feel like a two hour infomercial and his suggestions, tips, and comments aren’t just fluff, but down to earth advice.


*Buy Think Like A Man on Blu-ray at Amazon*


*Recommendation: Rent it!*
*Watch the Official Trailer*


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Think Like a Man*

Thanks for the review Peter! :T

Unless my wife catches wind of your review, probably a skip for me.  I do enjoy a good romantic comedy, but that sounds like waaay too many characters for me to keep track of for 2 hours. :bigsmile:


----------



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Think Like a Man*

Although I was pleasantly surprised by this movie it does take some effort to keep track of all the guys and gals; it's more suited for a date movie I think.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Peter. I'm kind of on the fence on this one and like Joe said I'll probably skip unless the wife forces me to watch it. When it comes time for her to pick this could be a target.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Only if I was 21, single with beer in the fridge and needed a booty-call this movie would be right up my alley  .

.......... to bad i am no where 21 anymore


----------

